

Show HN: A city-wide Scavenger Hunt – Beta Test in your location today - chrisvan
http://playcopycat.com/

======
dang
It looks like this isn't available yet, so it shouldn't be a Show HN yet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Also, please don't delete and repost the same submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

~~~
chrisvan
Hi,I'm very new to this site... had to play around with "showhn" to figure out
how to correctly post under the right category; hence the deleting and
reposting of the thread. This app is available for beta testing. I apologize
if this is not the appropriate place to post. Read a few suggestions from
blogs that this site may help in gaining beta users.

~~~
dang
Welcome to Hacker News!

"Show HN" is a special category for sharing your work when there's something
people can play with. If you don't have a publicly available release for users
to try out yet, don't worry. Just make a regular post (i.e. don't put "Show
HN" in the title) and then come back and do the Show HN when you're ready.

The Show HN guidelines are here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
And you're welcome to email us any questions: hn@ycombinator.com.

The page you posted made it look like the app wasn't ready for people to try
yet. If it actually is, go ahead and make another Show HN post (you may need
to use a slightly different URL). I'd recommend that you make it more obvious
from the web page how people can get the software to try it, or users may end
up flagging it again. Good luck!

